# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Technology Robotix Society, IIT Kharagpur, Kharagpur, India

## Airicist

youtube.com/RobotixIITkgp

----------


## Airicist

Tremors demonstration | Robotix 2014 

Published on Jan 16, 2014




> This video is a demonstration of the task to be carried out in the Event Tremors. It shows a sample robot that we have made for the Event Tremors and the 3D simulation as well.

----------


## Airicist

Robotix 2015 | Overview

Published on Aug 5, 2015




> Technology Robotix Society presents an overview of the events of Robotix 2015 conducted during Kshitij

----------

